# California Planned Non-op Question



## breezeblocker (Jul 11, 2006)

i recieved my dmv renewal and there is no pno ( planned non-op) on the new renewal. i wanted to pno it since i have it in an rv park full time now and wont be towing it for a couple of years. i dont feel like paying the 297 dollars for it to sit.
any other californians experience this on their renewals? thanks, brett


----------

